# TIRE REVIEW: Roubaix Armadillo Elite Tire vs Continental Gatorkin



## stevepeter83 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just want to give some reviews on Roubaix Armadillo Elite tires. I've used it for about 1200km and still going strong. It's a combination of 23/25 - 23mm tread and 25mm casing. Check this out from Specialized website: Specialized Bicycle Components. 

The first time I bought these tires I was sure as hell that they were strong. When I touched it's surface, it is very-very tough and I know for sure that these tires were designed for wet season when road debris can easily stick to your tires. I use them to commute to work. It's winter and rainy time here in Perth, Western Australia atm.

The thing that I don't like from these tires were great rolling resistance and weight. As I'm a slow-moderate-speed rider (24-28kmh flat and 14-16kmh climb), I can feel its weight and rollling resistance even more. These tires are getting smoother and lighter as you clock in more KM though but that's not until you do about 1000km.

Before using these tires I was on Continental Gatorskin which after comparing the two, I still like the latter. They are lighter and less rolling resistance. At least with the Gatorskin you only need to clock in 200-400km before it goes smoother. I have to say though that the Gatorskin does not feel as strong.

Having said that, I still managed to do around 4000kms on my Gatorskin before I could start feeling the rim hitting the road. I don't know how long the Armadillo Roubaix will hold but to this point I'm still confident that it can do a bit more than the Gatorskin.

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

stevepeter83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just want to give some reviews on Roubaix Armadillo Elite tires. I've used it for about 1200km and still going strong. It's a combination of 23/25 - 23mm tread and 25mm casing. Check this out from Specialized website: Specialized Bicycle Components.
> 
> ...


Huh? :cryin:


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I think he means before the tread wears thin and they start flatting.


----------



## stevepeter83 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry I know that's confusing. What I meant was when the tread gets thin, you can somehow "feel the rim" when riding the bike. That's what I meant (or this may even confuse you all even more)? I hope not =O


----------

